# "Magically" changing my shipping date for Kindle Fire



## lkn4truth (Nov 11, 2011)

I was a little upset as a customer to find that even though I had pre-ordered and paid for my Kindle fire on September 29th, I was still getting an estimated delivery date of the 22nd-29th.  When I found out that stores will have them on the shelf in my local area on the 15th and new customers are getting free two day shipping, I tried to go into my order and change to 2-day shipping only to be told it would cost me $12.  Verifying that my delivery date was still the 22nd-29th I contacted Amazon customer service via their online chat client and was assisted by an individual who looked up my order for me.  This individual reported to me that my estimated delivery date shows the 16th-18th and before I argued with him, I went back in to look myself. Sure enough, the delivery date has been updated. I thanked him for changing the delivery method/date for me and he insisted that he did nothing.  So, I guess my delivery date just "magically" changed. Funny, had the guy told me he changed it for me and appologized for the inconvenience I would have thought Amazon gave me great customer service.  Now, oddly, I'm a little irritated that the guy just can't say he changed the delivery method for me. Ha!  Funny how we are like that. Bottom line is, I now should get my Kindle sooner and that makes me happy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you don't actually know for sure that he did, LOL! Perhaps your browser was using a cached copy or something?  At any rate, it is changed now!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------

